

Have you ever kissed a girl? (1996) - janogonzalez
http://cryptnet.net/mirrors/texts/kissedagirl.html

======
quchen
An abstract or the context might be useful, otherwise it's just some guy going
ad hominem on some old mailing list.

------
thenerdfiles
Funny. Based on the way I write online, I'm often mistaken for a female.

